# Flight attendant troubles



## Jen80 (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm a flight attendant and when i wake up early i always get ibs-d it's the worst in the morning!Especially when i'm on an aircraft and working a flight, i keep missing work, i'm down to one sick day...what to do?I take so much immodium that it causes me to get ibs-c for the next 2 days i don't know which one is worse, the painful cramps i get when i get ibs-c brings tears to my eyes!And it's embarassing stinking up the whole plane! I usually try to act like it was one of the passengers but that only works for so long!


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

Have you tried Lomotil? My doctor prescribed it for me because he said that Immodium lasts too long and can cause C. Might be worth checking out. I love travelling but having IBS does complicate things so I can imagine what you must go through.


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

you poor girl! Can I just say how envious of you I am- I'm a travel and tourism student but could never be a flight attendant due to my fear of flying! I find that when I travel ibs plays up majorly. Have you mentioned it to your employers that you have ibs, or even 'stomach problems'? If you havent, it might help to tell them so they can be understanding about it.This may sound stupid but it is safe for you to take so much immodium when flying?


----------



## dysilap (Feb 14, 2004)

Maybe anxiety meds might be worth looking into, I am mainly IBS_C but alternate especially when under stress, I have to be up early, and I get up a couple hrs earlier just so I can relax, have a cup of tea and do the bathroom duty before leaving. The meds helped calm me down so the D is under control. Good luck, Sincerly, Laura, over 25 yrs of IBS


----------



## dysilap (Feb 14, 2004)

P.S. The Hypnotherapy tapes are also great to listen to and r relaxing. "Mikes Tapes"Thanks, Laura


----------

